# FS Salomon 1080 Mogul Skis



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2009)

These are  some nice orange skis, that served me well!  They are a little worn on the tips, and the tails but the edges are still intact.. They are 170s and have Marker Titanium 1200 bindings

Perfect for someone who wants to test the waters with some World class bump skiis!

$65.00 or best offer


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like grandpa pow is offloading some gear to stash away some dough for the Mary Jane (the ski area  ) kitty...

:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I read he bought some twisters. No need for three pairs, but figured he would sell the K2's before the beloved 1080's.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 4, 2009)

bump  50 bucks firm today only!!!!


----------



## Echad (Nov 2, 2010)

Ship to canada?


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2010)

doubt they're still available over a year later...


----------

